# Kodak Polycontrast IV



## AlanL (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm in the process of setting up a darkroom at my house and went to buy some chemicals today.  I noticed new packaging on the kodak paper, then noticed it was another generation of Kodak PC paper.  Has anyone had any experience with the new stuff?  Thumbs up, Thumbs down??

Alan


----------

